# Neuer PC .. wie immer sind die Treiber CD's voll mit Schrott! WAS BRAUCH ICH -.-



## R0NNY_RU (26. Januar 2018)

Hay Leute, ich habe mir vor kurzem mein PC etwas aufgerüstet. 
Besitze nun folgende komponenten: 

AsRock z370 Extreme 4
i7 8700K
4 x  8GB DDR4 RAM
Zotac 1080 OC edition
Samsung M2 SSD EVO 960 

Jetzt hau ich die Treiber CD von AsRock rein und sehe nicht ganz richtig wie viel unnötige Software dabei ist. 
-Realtek high definition audio driver 
-INF driver 
-Intel Optane driver
-Intel Optane Memory 1 Click Install 
-Intel Management Engine 
-Intel Lan driver 
-SATA Floppy Image
-ASMedia SATA3 driver
-Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver and utility
-VGA driver 
-ASRock A-Tuning utility 
-APP Shop
-Norton Security 
-Restart to UEFI
-ASRock RGB LED 

Jetzt ist meine Frage, was davon brauche ich??


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. Januar 2018)

-Realtek high definition audio driver 
-INF driver 
-Intel Management Engine 
-Intel Lan driver 
-ASMedia SATA3 driver
-Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver and utility

Optional die RGB Steuerung und wenn du noch Diskette nutzt... das Floppy Image.


----------



## amdahl (26. Januar 2018)

Wenns geht nimm gleich die aktuellen Versionen davon die du beim Hersteller deines Boards als Download findest. Was auf der CD drauf ist kann nur alt sein.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. Januar 2018)

Gut zu wissen, dass ASRock sich seit der Z77-Reihe nicht wesentlich verbessert hat.
Der Button "Nur Treiber" lässt aber den meisten Mist, den man später von Hand deinstallieren muss, weg.

Aus deiner Liste würde ich runterhauen:
Norton
Intel Optane (beide)
APP Shop
RGB LED, wenn nicht benötigt für Kirmes im Rechner
ASRock Tuning Utility (geht mit Intel XTU besser)

Den Grafiktreiber brauchst du nur, wenn du Intel Quick Sync für irgendetwas nutzen willst. Der schadet aber nix.


----------



## shadie (26. Januar 2018)

Einfach von der Herstellerseite downloaden......auf den Treibercd´s ist viel Mist drauf.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Januar 2018)

generell reicht es den lan treiber von der homepage zu installieren wenn überhaubt, den rest sollte das os übernehmen. in einzelfällen wird noch das ein oder andere benötigt aber seit win7 geht fast alles automatisch, gerade wenn das os neu aufgesetzt wird.


----------



## shadie (26. Januar 2018)

Naja der Sound Treiber wäre auch nicht verkehrt.
Vom Chipsatztreiber hat Windows meistens sogar einen aktuelleren als die MB Hersteller.

Grakatreiber zudem eben bei AMD und NV direkt downloaden aber das ist ja logisch.


----------

